# Pub Watch Sighting



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I just got back from the boozer, hic







, there was a guy there with a CWC watch with a triangle at 12, battery hatch, mil markings on the back.

He said he bought it in 1990 when he worked at an army surplus store.

I'm a newbie when it comes to CWC issue watches, was this an RAF issue CWC? He has no idea what the watch was, I explained as best I could about the CWC co etc and the ordinance markings.

Any help here would be appreciated. I'm of to bed


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Padraig said:


> I'm a newbie when it comes to CWC issue watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too but I hope you had a great time.


----------

